# Racists At 3 mile



## 850lover

I decided to go to the side of 3 mile bridge to go after some redfish. All was going smoothe, caught way too much bait so i gave most of it away, well I hear a commotion further down and after commanding my doberman and pitbull to stay in the car. my brother and I go see whats going on. An interracial couple was being harassed by four caucasian men and one lady. The guy was called N***er lover and a few other names. Well Im glad I did decide to investigate it looked as if blows were about to come into play. Upon seeing me and my brother, the both of us being larger men than most, they decided to bluff us with threats now that the couple weren't by themselves. Well me and my big brother,who is a monster of a man by any standard even compared to me step in between them and I whistle for my dogs.
Of course my boys have been expertly trained and know to come to my side and sit when i whistle. Well these ignorant people finally get the point and be quiet. After helping the couple get their things we walked them to the car.They said thats this is their last time ever coming to pensacola. I assured them that although we have a few idiots every now and then true Pensacolians are down to earth people that know that people are people no matter what the race. I asked them to follow us to bob sikes after they said no to fishing more at 3 mile. (By the way during the day i seen bull reds and a few sheepshead crushing crabs in the shallow water by the old 3 mile tackle shop. Go get them my friends!:thumbsup Well after treating them to some taco bell we get to bob sikes. Whiting are every biting every time we cast with an occasional trout or catfish. After 3 hours of fishing I landed a bluefish and caught and released a mighty mite of a redfish (whopping 5 inches:clap::lol, . After thanking us we exchanged numbers and they plan to be back in march. Score two new 850 lovers.:thumbup:


----------



## Austin

Good on you and your brother for that one. Idiots are everywhere, too bad you guys had a run in with them on the bridge.


----------



## southern yakker

Good on you man. When I have fished three mile it seems that there are a lot of ignorant people there of all races and you are pretty close to everyone there. I hardly fish the three mile because Bob Sikes/fort Pickens is more laid back and more secluded.


----------



## Marine Scout

Well done. This is 2013 and there really is no place for that crap any more.


----------



## 85okhai

Wirelessly posted

Nice to hear there's some nice people out there. Be a minority I come across some pretty racist people while fishing sometimes


----------



## jim t

85okhai said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Nice to hear there's some nice people out there. Be a minority I come across some pretty racist people while fishing sometimes


Being BIG makes a difference I'll bet, white or black.

I've been told that big guys who walk into a bar kinda look for the other big guy, kinda size each other up and not quite, but yes nod, but acknowledge each other sometimes.


Jim


----------



## knowphish

Very well done!!!! Points for you!!!!


----------



## hsiF deR

I really don't understand why piers and bridges get some of the trashy'est people. 

Good on you for helping those folks!


----------



## Tail Chaser

Sad to hear about the situation 
Glad you were able to make things right

oh yeah and Jim :yes:


----------



## Chris V

Very awesome of you guys to step in. I'm glad nothing escalated, but at the same time, those pinks could've used a good ole fashion butt whooping


----------



## Matt Mcleod

Very sad story...Some folks just looking to go fishing and have a good time have it ruined by some wackos!


----------



## Matt Mcleod

I do have a question???

Is this or any behavior like this common on the 3mb? We send people down there from the shop all the time this time of year. A lot of tourists and visitors just looking to catch a few white trout and maybe have a chance at a redfish. It would be a shame for any of them to have an experience like the poor people in the above post!


----------



## flukedaddy

Sounds like an episode of "What would you Do" and you sir passed. way to look out for your fellow man 850.


----------



## kanaka

Matt Mcleod said:


> I do have a question???
> 
> Is this or any behavior like this common on the 3mb? We send people down there from the shop all the time this time of year. A lot of tourists and visitors just looking to catch a few white trout and maybe have a chance at a redfish. It would be a shame for any of them to have an experience like the poor people in the above post!



It's called "liquid loudmouth". Works even faster in the heat of summer. :whistling:


----------



## jim t

"Beer Muscles"

Jim


----------



## 850lover

jim t said:


> Being BIG makes a difference I'll bet, white or black.
> 
> I've been told that big guys who walk into a bar kinda look for the other big guy, kinda size each other up and not quite, but yes nod, but acknowledge each other sometimes.
> 
> 
> Jim


We do its so weird but now that I think about it it happens all the time.


----------



## 850lover

flukedaddy said:


> Sounds like an episode of "What would you Do" and you sir passed. way to look out for your fellow man 850.


Thanks i always try to:thumbsup:


----------



## 850lover

Matt Mcleod said:


> I do have a question???
> 
> Is this or any behavior like this common on the 3mb? We send people down there from the shop all the time this time of year. A lot of tourists and visitors just looking to catch a few white trout and maybe have a chance at a redfish. It would be a shame for any of them to have an experience like the poor people in the above post!


No Matt its not common. Thats the first time its ever happened that I heard of.


----------



## Smarty

Fishing is supposed to be relaxing and fun. Sucks a few dirtbags were trying to ruin it for folks. Usually just about everyone I see are decent people. Every once in a while there might be a few that are questionable but I mind my own damn business and so far so good. I'm a nurse so if I end up having to cut somebody it sucks because afterward I'll just have to patch their sorry ass back up. That's damn sure to much like work so I avoid that buzzkill if at all possible :laughing:
Way to go 850, hopefully they'll mind their own business next time and have a different attitude about people :thumbsup:


----------



## darsinika

i grew up hearing my mother called a ****** lover, my daughter just married the a bald headed white guy that i would just about give my life for him. so at 59 years old this crap is still there. so a big thanks from me.


----------



## wtbfishin

It is hard to imagine people can still think and act this way, great job by you and your Bro you 2 were their hero!!!:notworthy: This is why I always wanted to be BIG as a moose ha, oh well not to be :no: but I'm cheap to feed.


----------



## devinsdad

I too applaud your actions and, although they needed it, kept from using them for shark bait. The actions of a few can have a very negative effect on how people see Pensacola. Especially those who visit from out of town.

I would like to have been there as well with a couple of my buddies, not that you guys needed any more muscle.


----------



## slayerextreme

class act all the way!!!!! gotta stand up and defend whats right.


----------



## boatnbob

*Thank you for supporting this couple*

Unfortunately, there are people of all sorts in this world. For some reason, some feel compelled to push their personal agenda on others. Thank you for putting a positive spin on this for this couple. You guys handled it very well:thumbup: I like to think of Pensacola as a melting pot of many cultures, tolerant of others, and good old southern hospitality. 

Job well done,

Bob


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Who trained the dogs, you did?


----------



## hookemup

Good job guys. Most folks would have ingnored it and walked away. Good to see that strangers will stick up for you and made new friends also. Them folks will always remember what you did for them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pompano Joe

Appreciate you guys taking the high road! God bless you for steppin' in!


----------



## bamafan611

pompano joe said:


> appreciate you guys taking the high road! God bless you for steppin' in!


 plus one


----------



## Worn Out

*Used to be ...*

My job to keep that(old bridge) place in line...Seems they thought I was a "bad ass".., but I never understood why, except most people in the wrong will stand down to someone firmly in the "right"..
I sure miss that "Old Bridge"...


----------



## Breeze

Good for you to help out! But be careful with bringing your dogs into it. They have it posted no dogs allowed. I always want ro take mine but dont need any problems with someone complaining. If things has escalated and the law got involved you might have lost them. Still think ya did a real good thing, just making sure you know bout that pet policy.


----------



## Yakavelli

Man! I wish you had video of those dudes' faces when the canine cavalry arrived! I bet they 'bout sharted lol! Good on you for not loosing control 850. Thanks for clearing your fellow 850's names too. I really hate the way we're perceived down here, by people from other parts of the nation. I guess we level-minded ******** deal with our own kind of racism...and with good reason. There's a lot of ignorant dirtbags out there, and it's hard to overlook actions like you encountered that night. I really hate idiots like that, giving us all a bad name.


----------



## Tungoil

Worn Out, you would have made a good modern day FLAGLER! You would have made it to Cuba


----------



## jackedup

Much respect 850, it's really sad that color is still such a big deal but it's a part of our society that is dying off, though it's dying off very slowly. The psychology of "In-groups" is very interesting, and it's really good to hear that many peoples in-groups are starting to look past color and be based on other factors. It's also sad that this is a part of our society, not human nature like some people suggest. There are studies of cultures that have no racism yet are true melting pots. That's kinda depressing when you think that it shows our culture to still be so color oriented, and it's all colors that our culture says should "look out for your own". While Obama's re-election showed that a large part of our society has progressed, it also showed how many are still stuck in the mud so to speak. Really hope the people that still look at a person as a (insert color, ethnicity, socioeconomic status) guy that's a fisherman, and not that's a fisherman that happens to be whatever color, ethnic background,or class will wake up and realize we're all humans and this worlds shrinking too fast be in that frame of mind.


----------



## johnf

It surprises me every time I hear about crap like that. I was raised in a different way I guess. Good to hear you guys did the right thing and backed up a guy who needed help. I might take a beating, but can't believe I would have allowed that to go on without doing something. At 5'6" I'm not a real imposing figure.  I do have a big mouth though. 

Good job gentlemen. :thumbsup:


----------



## jw1973

Evil prevails when good men do nothing. Good job 850. Sucks that this happens in Pensacola in 2013 but I think you handled it well.


----------



## ragsfisher

cudo's 850 glad to see there are people out there that will stand up for whats right.


----------



## KingCrab

jim t said:


> Being BIG makes a difference I'll bet, white or black.
> 
> I've been told that big guys who walk into a bar kinda look for the other big guy, kinda size each other up and not quite, but yes nod, but acknowledge each other sometimes.
> 
> 
> Jim


Yep, But its the smallest dude in the bar that you have to watch for.


----------



## salt_water_guy

KingCrab said:


> Yep, But its the smallest dude in the bar that you have to watch for.


Yup i can say thats verry true little people gotta prove there selfs :no:
not on my 6'11 440lbs they not haha:whistling:


----------



## ironman172

My compliments to you sir and your brother for helping out a bad situation!! We are all human being and God's children....some more then others I guess as evil does exists ....I love the area and wish there were more willing to help out in the world.... when needed....it would be a better place


----------



## KingCrab

salt_water_guy said:


> Yup i can say thats verry true little people gotta prove there selfs :no:
> not on my 6'11 440lbs they not haha:whistling:


 He's a tad larger that that. It happens, People let thier envy or jealousy get the best of them. Usually after some spirited refreshments. Bet the Couple was catching fish & they wasnt.:001_huh:


----------



## ironman172

KingCrab said:


> He's a tad larger that that. It happens, People let thier envy or jealousy get the best of them. Usually after some spirited refreshments. Bet the Couple was catching fish & they wasnt.:001_huh:


he also makes for some good shade on the right side of him:yes: and a pleasure to fish around :thumbsup:


----------



## PRMath1

I do not believe in bullying anyone. Their choice is not the same as mine but it IS their right...... 
I would not date a Muslim terrorist, no matter how beautiful but that is also MY personal choice. Right or wrong? Who knows......


----------



## KingCrab

PRMath1 said:


> I do not believe in bullying anyone. Their choice is not the same as mine but it IS their right......
> I would not date a Muslim terrorist, no matter how beautiful but that is also MY personal choice. Right or wrong? Who knows......


 It all boils down to choices, Some right, some wrong. Some act as if they are allmighty sitting in the woods where its not a problem . Come see it in action every day & why some are the way they are. Not an excuse. If they act accordingly, treat them so.


----------



## PRMath1

Well said


----------



## COALTRAIN

Just crazy. In this day and age. I'm wondering 850 were you at the gulf breeze peir abiut a month or a month 1/2 ago talking with me? Talked to a guy over there one night about hunting and fishing. Very cool guy had trained pits. I was the guy who kayak fishes in the gulf.


----------



## 850lover

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Who trained the dogs, you did?


my father did alot of it hes an expert I helped out but Im still learning in that area. My doberman did most of his training with me. He's a monster but he's hands down smart to the point of scariness. I love his focus though when Im teaching him anything, when most dogs look away he is looking me directly in the eyes as I speak to him. He's a big puppy at heart through


----------



## 850lover

COALTRAIN said:


> Just crazy. In this day and age. I'm wondering 850 were you at the gulf breeze peir abiut a month or a month 1/2 ago talking with me? Talked to a guy over there one night about hunting and fishing. Very cool guy had trained pits. I was the guy who kayak fishes in the gulf.


that wasnt me but i think I know who you are talking about. If its who I think he has some beauts and hes very knowledgeable on dog nutrition. He also has AKC registered staffshire terriers that have won many local events


----------



## ThaFish

Real nice of you guys to step in like that! Props to you.


----------



## Charlie2

*The Old Crowd*



Worn Out said:


> My job to keep that(old bridge) place in line...Seems they thought I was a "bad ass".., but I never understood why, except most people in the wrong will stand down to someone firmly in the "right"..
> I sure miss that "Old Bridge"...


We never had that problem on the 'old bridge'. We looked out for one another. :thumbup:

Times have changed. C2 aka Tiny


----------



## Austin

Charlie2 said:


> We never had that problem on the 'old bridge'. We looked out for one another. :thumbup:
> 
> Times have changed. C2 aka Tiny


I agree. Worked there in the bridge store, it was my first job. I started at 15. I loved that place, was paradise for me. The new bridge is nothing in comparison IMO, but it's better than not having one there at all! It will just take time for the fish to really start staying around there again like they used to.


----------



## Smarty

Charlie2 said:


> We never had that problem on the 'old bridge'.


 No doubt. On the old bridge everybody was cool as shit! You could take your kids out there and know there would never be trouble because people were laid back and cool. I was one of the folks on the old commercials for the old bridge handing my at the time wife and kids a plate loaded down with ribeyes, corn, and green beans while fishing for whatever might come along. People acting stupid just didn't happen like it does now days :no:


----------



## Charlie2

*Old Bridge Memories*

I often wonder where all the 'Regulars' that fished the Old. Bridge have gotten off to?

I remember when Cap'n John Soule, Maggie Gray, and yes; Austin ran the store.

Many of them have gone to the Fishing Hole up in the Sky where the fish always bite, among friends from the Bridge.

My kids; and some of the Grandkids, had the opportunity to enjoy the friendship of the folks of the Bridge Family. They all still remember, and talk about, the first fish that they caught from the Bridge. I know that I will! C2


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

Ignorance is a pandemic these days, and I have seen quite a bit of it out on our piers as I try to escape the beach during rough water spells. It is the responsibility of those mature larger folks around to watch out for those less inclined. Great job fella...I'd toss a line out with ya any day, and it's not because I'm in need of your security...lol. Good luck out there! Tight lines!!!


----------



## Charlie2

*Shade*



ironman172 said:


> he also makes for some good shade on the right side of him:yes: and a pleasure to fish around :thumbsup:


I wondered one time why I was so popular!  with the young'uns when I fished out there and found out that they were using me for shade.

I earned my nickname of 'Tiny' as Cap'n John still calls me, because at 6'7" and 300 lbs, I presented some good shade. 

RE: Large size: If you whoop upon someone; you're a bully. If he whoops up on you; you had it coming! A no-win situation. Also hard on clothes! C2


----------



## flex

these threads make me sad. 

since when was fishing only for certain races anyway? fishing is done all over the globe.. every religion, ethnicity, race, whatever has a fishing culture. i think these clowns need an education more than anything on the history of fishing. its been around for 40,000 years, thats slightly longer than those douches have been alive so i don't think they have a right to decide who gets to fish and who doesn't

did they even pay the $5 to come on the pier? i highly doubt it. someone should of asked for their ticket then called the police.. would of been funny if they got hit with a fine for not paying


----------



## Death From Above

I don't believe a word of this story. Who is dumb enough to start racial shit at 3 mile when they are out numbered 100 to 1?


----------



## Flguy32514

Death From Above said:


> I don't believe a word of this story. Who is dumb enough to start racial shit at 3 mile when they are out numbered 100 to 1?


 
Do you really think someone that stupid and ignorant is going to have common sense?


----------



## Yobenny

Was it this guy?


----------



## flex

Death From Above said:


> I don't believe a word of this story. Who is dumb enough to start racial shit at 3 mile when they are out numbered 100 to 1?


you must not pier fish often. i've seen my fair share of fights and arguements. thats why i try to avoid everyone on the piers.. if i need help I will yell "net!" and someone will come over and vice versa... other than that i avoid people


----------

